# stove model number???



## chriscarson (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey everyone I just purchased a used haugh woodstove(1989), the stove is in mint condition. Theinspection tag is on the back of the stove its very clear. The only problem is that It doesn't say the model number, there is a list of model numbers but I'm not sure whoch one is mine and which dimension spec to follow. Other than the CSA and all the inspection code stuff thaat I can see different is a number at the bottom of tag(S-19055 rev3)? But that doesn't match up with the model numbers given. Can anyone help please. I want to make sure its all to code for the insurance guys

Chris


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 17, 2012)

Chris hit us with a picture of the stove. Hard to guess without it. The stove was later re-branded as "Century Hearth". Look at pics of Century stoves on web and you will probably recognize one of them. They only made two or three models.


----------



## chriscarson (Nov 17, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Chris hit us with a picture of the stove. Hard to guess without it. The stove was later re-branded as "Century Hearth". Look at pics of Century stoves on web and you will probably recognize one of them. They only made two or three models.


----------



## chriscarson (Nov 17, 2012)

any idea what the model number is??


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 17, 2012)

Looks like the S131E/S132E to me


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 17, 2012)

There is a mark beside one of the model numbers on the label on the back of the stove Chris.


----------



## chriscarson (Nov 17, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> There is a mark beside one of the model numbers on the label on the back of the stove Chris.


 
would that deff. be the model number? myself and the insurance guy will need to know. i also noticed that there is 2 dots beside s135. i dont want to install the stove and have it all turned down lol. because for each model number there is different clearences


----------



## begreen (Nov 17, 2012)

It resembles an S131E, but the parts diagram for that model shows an air control (or flue bypass?) on the upper left corner of the front face.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...E/1302/0912000?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=S131E

Note, the two ** next to the S135 refer to the footnote below.


----------



## chriscarson (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks guys, you are very helpful. The footnote is saying for "canadian residents only".  I live in canada so that might be a spec that I have to follow? There is a mark on the tag right beside the model number  s127, maybe infact that is the stove model number? So if that footnote is on s135 maybe that's the model number I should follow even if the model number of stove is s127. Haha sorry if I'm being a nuisance.

Chris


----------



## begreen (Nov 17, 2012)

I was wondering if this is a mark next to the S127 or if there is a phillips screwhead behind the label that is making the mark there? I don't think this is an S135. Contact Century to see if they can help you.  http://www.century-heating.com/en/service-support/contact-us

*foot·note/ˈfo͝otˌnōt/*

Noun:
An additional piece of information printed at the bottom of a page.


----------



## chriscarson (Nov 17, 2012)

Hah ya I'm confused on the model number now, if there was a screw head behind the tag what would it be serving I wonder? Too bad I couldn't trace it somehow, but its 23 yeaars old, or if someone else has a stove like this and if that mark is refering to the model


----------



## begreen (Nov 17, 2012)

I was just guessing. If there's a screw behind there you should be able to rub the area and feel it. If not, maybe this is an S127?


----------



## chriscarson (Nov 18, 2012)

i mean there has to be some kind of identification of the model number on the wood stove lol and thats why im thinking that it is a s127. ask around and see if there is mre info regarding these types of stoves.

thanks...Chris


----------



## Wayne2118 (Apr 10, 2013)

It looks identical to my stove, If it has a 15 inch door it is a Century S126, If the door measures 19 inches it is a S127. Hope this helps.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Apr 10, 2013)

with it being an "89" stove does it meet current canadian emissions standards? similar to US "phase 2" standards. i do not think non certified units may not be legal for new installations up there these days. unfortunately i cannot read the "tested to' on the tag due to my screen and my terrible eyesight. 

i am assuming the OP is in canada due to the stove being badged for there.


----------



## mellow (Apr 11, 2013)

Old thread,  the OP has been MIA since last November.


----------

